# 1st Grow Bagseed



## Buju (Jun 21, 2007)

I have some blueberry on the way so this is just to help give me some experience.

I have 2 40w Full Spec Florecents for the veg period. I have yet to buy a flowering light. I should have it before it's time.

Hope to get some tips along the way.

Thanks =)


----------



## Buju (Jun 21, 2007)

Are these lights sufficient?

They are 2 Philips 40w Full Spectrum Florecents 2200 luments each.

Thanks =)


----------



## Buju (Jun 23, 2007)

She's (I hope) about twice the size. I talk to her every day.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 23, 2007)

looking good so far, looks like you just got done watering? just dont water to much,let the seedling and pot dry out for id say atleast 3-4 days before watering again. goodluck and dont be shy on asking more questions!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 23, 2007)

keep it up lookin good


----------



## Buju (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks Dankerz and Purp =)

That was going to be my next question. About watering. So I should be watering every 3-4 days?

I will take another pic tomorrow. She's growing really fast. I have the light on 24 hours. I just bought a timer and was thinking about doing 20/4. My wife isn't crazy about using the hps bulb so I am thinking of doubling up on the fluorescents. Would this be ok for flowering? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, it's not just so "every 3-4 days"...in some cases it can be different. The size of the roots in the pot is what's going to matter how much you water it. If you have a plant too big for it's pot, you'll have to water it a lot. If you have a pot sufficient enough for your plant you dont have to water it too much. 

I'd use the finger way, stick your finger in and as long as it's moist a qaurter inch under the top of the soil then it's fine. =)


----------



## Buju (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks, Dewayne.

The pot it's in now is about a gallon.

Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 24, 2007)

just make sure u don't over water, roots need air.my main problem is watering in these dam pots lol.and the less water but not no water would give you great root growth.once every 4 days would be fine.unless u got a hot grow space.then u may need more water.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 24, 2007)

hps is best but cfl or flouresent tubes will work fine.


----------



## Buju (Jun 25, 2007)

I am going to pick up some more lights. Most likely CFLs. I think I saw a 150w at home depot.

Still waiting for blueberry seeds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2007)

Get the 6500k for veg. They are in the blue spectrum and promote thicker stalks and stems.


----------



## Buju (Jun 25, 2007)

Will do. Thanks Puffa


----------



## Buju (Jun 27, 2007)

After 8 days looks like she is doing well. Haven't got the new cfl yet. Had some other stuff going on. Hopefully this weekend. I moved the light closer down (about an inch or so away) and it really improved growth. I hope it's not too tall for being so young. Seems a little flimsy. Still standing up tall. 

I put her outside today. Hope nobody takes notice.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jun 27, 2007)

Just remember to keep the lights close as possible to keep from stretching the plant.  This makes for a weak stalk.  Also watch for mold and dampness for the pot being so big and the plant so small.  Give a small amount of water at a time.  Looking good so far and by the way try to grow more than one because you would hate to put in all that time and get a male.


----------



## Buju (Jun 27, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Just remember to keep the lights close as possible to keep from stretching the plant. This makes for a weak stalk. Also watch for mold and dampness for the pot being so big and the plant so small. Give a small amount of water at a time. Looking good so far and by the way try to grow more than one because you would hate to put in all that time and get a male.


 
I had other seeds germing that never came out. This was the only one. The seeds are pretty old. At least 5-10 years I think. I put some more bagseed in for germination (wet papertowel method). Been about 2 days so far and nothing.  Have some blueberry on order. Hope to have it soon.

Yea it looks like I did stretch it a bit. I hope it doesn't hurt the plant later on. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

Nah, i think it looks fine, maybe a tad bit stretchy but it's not something that's not fixable right? Ooo and i can't wait to see how your blueberry come in! anyways it's starting off well, keep us updated! =) good luck!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, Dewayne.

A freind of mine is suppose to be getting me the bb. I have been buying it though her for a while. I am surprised her source will give them up. Haven't got them yet though 

Here is another pic.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

Well i can't wait to see them babies growing! i'll be following your grow 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, man  

I put the plant out in the sun today. It got pretty hot and she wilted a bit. No more outside ventures for Preperation A.

On the bright side, I picked up two kick *** 26w CFLs

2 GE 26w=100w 1600 lumens 6500k in addition to my 4' tube fluorescents with an metal hood. Sits right on top. Kind of stoned right now so I will edit later.

Peace!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

lol, well sounds nice as long as it's sufficient for the amount of square footage you have! I see where the plant wilted...it'll be fine though, it still looks good and has nice color! =) keep it up bro, looking nice!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jun 27, 2007)

I just put it in a (about) 2x2x2 box. Total of about 7600 lumen 4' flor are 2200lms 5000k temp and the cfls are 1600lms 6500k temp. Going to try and find a nice 2000k light to flower. 

You can see the leaf burn in this shot a little better. I took her off the light for a while to see if it will regenerate. Hope so. 

Notice I ran out of aluminum foil pretty quick lol. I will get more tomorrow.

I shouldn't smoke and garden. I took me a way too long to put this together  We ran out of smoke and scraped our bowls. Not too shabby  

My camera really brings out green. It makes my lawn look really nice when it actually sucks.

Peace!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

haha, i remember the times of scraping the bowls, getting the shake out of the bags, gathering up roaches haha. I don't have to do that anymore thank god! i never run out =). But yeah it'll be fine i think. Just some relief on it and it should get back to normal. 

And well come take pictures of my plants then haha! make them look more green 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jun 30, 2007)

Whelp, my babe was hurt pretty bad by the sun. Looks like she will hang in though. I had her off the light for a day. Then I put her on just overhead lights. She's back on full now but still looks hurt. I am a bad dad. Never no more ever again will she go outside. I think it went up to 90 that day. 

She did grow a bit so I guess that's a good sign.

Out of all the old bagseed I germed not one of them came out. Like I said they were about 5-10 years old. Like this one.

Should have the blueberries next week 

Anyway, here's the damage now.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking good T-bone. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Buju (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, man! Sure not going to win father of the year though


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

dang dude ur plants got a little burnt
i hate comin to see ur plants and then
they have burn marks on them lame.
But all in all ur plants look healthy and
im sure you will do a fine job keep
up the good work dude.


----------



## Buju (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking much better now. Had a good amount of growth. Plant about 4 inches tall. Is this undersized? I planted it on the 19th of June. I think it sprouted on the 20th or so. So 13 days in the pot.

At least it's moving


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking much better T-bone.


----------



## Buju (Jul 3, 2007)

Whelp I came out of idiot mode and clarity came upon me last night. I did not have a fan in my grow area. Anyway, went out and got myself a fan. It's seems to have improved the grow rate a lot. Besides that she's recovered from the burning I inflicted upon her. As you can see, the stem really thickened up.

I got a some new bagseeds together today and put some in germ. Some were brown with zig zag black stripes. We'll see.

No BB seeds yet


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes yes, they're looking much better! Keep up the good work bro! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking good man! Nice and healthy!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking good now!!! Looks like me and you are about in the same stages in our grows. Hopefully we can help each other out.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

You bet, my friend.  I should have a few behind this one pretty soon. Can't wait.


----------

